# Anyone not able to get the 399 MSD?



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

I tried calling TiVo because when I added the Roamio Pro to the cart with lifetime service it was coming up at 499. The TiVo rep said that both the TiVo boxes currently on my account have used the MSD in the past to get the lifetime service so I would be unable to use the MSD on a new Roamio. Anyone ever heard of this before? I hung up and said I needed to think about it...


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

justinw said:


> I tried calling TiVo because when I added the Roamio Pro to the cart with lifetime service it was coming up at 499. The TiVo rep said that both the TiVo boxes currently on my account have used the MSD in the past to get the lifetime service so I would be unable to use the MSD on a new Roamio. Anyone ever heard of this before? I hung up and said I needed to think about it...


Have you checked to see if you are logged into your TiVo account when the item is being added to the cart? The discount showed up for me immediately after doing so.


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

The discount showed up when I logged in, but as soon as I hit add to cart the summary came up with it being $100 more.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

justinw said:


> I tried calling TiVo because when I added the Roamio Pro to the cart with lifetime service it was coming up at 499. The TiVo rep said that both the TiVo boxes currently on my account have used the MSD in the past to get the lifetime service so I would be unable to use the MSD on a new Roamio. Anyone ever heard of this before? I hung up and said I needed to think about it...


I keep an old Series 2 Humax that I paid full lifetime on in 2005 ($299 at that time) and run it up before activating any new TiVo so I will get MSD pricing, if I sold that Series 2 the rest of my TiVos would not be qualify for MSD as you must have one TiVo that you paid full Lifetime on in your account.


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

lessd said:


> I keep an old Series 2 Humax that I paid full lifetime on in 2005 ($299 at that time) and run it up before activating any new TiVo so I will get MSD pricing, if I sold that Series 2 the rest of my TiVos would not be qualify for MSD as you must have one TiVo that you paid full Lifetime on in your account.


Oh..... Didn't even know about that. Now I'm rethinking my Roamio purchase.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Well no MSD here, but I was expecting a code for $100 off as existed with the Premiere. Price basically is $500 now to me since I was expecting $400 lifetime.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

trip1eX said:


> Well no MSD here, but I was expecting a code for $100 off as existed with the Premiere. Price basically is $500 now to me since I was expecting $400 lifetime.


Pro tip: If you're getting the base model, resell the free Stream from your promo code to help offset the unit or subscription cost. I would imagine that a new in-box unit could fetch at least $85 online


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

justinw said:


> The discount showed up when I logged in, but as soon as I hit add to cart the summary came up with it being $100 more.


You have to login again. Being logged into the site doesn't matter. Once you are at your cart, there is another login on the bottom right side. I have no clue why it does that.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

If I could log in at all. All I see is a greyed signin box


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

If your info autofills that is why. I use lastpass and the site seems to no longer work since it doesn't recognize anything has been entered. Just manually type your email address.

Margret in another thread said if you don't see MSD and you think you should to email her. Mine wasn't showing last night, but is now. 

Of course I am still hoping for an upgrade offer in the meantime. I have to wait for Best Buy to get stock since I have giftcards and missed the Amazon stock.


----------



## jasbur (Sep 16, 2006)

I purchased from Amazon, and when trying to activate today it said $499.
Rather than call to argue, I googled for a $100 promo code and that seemed to work.


----------



## jcole66 (Sep 15, 2003)

jasbur:

What promo code did you find/use? I've not been able to find any current ones....


----------



## jasbur (Sep 16, 2006)

PLSR worked for me


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I activated my Amazon purchased unit last night and had no trouble getting the $399 sucked out of my credit card in record speed. (423 actually)


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

I was unable to get MSD even though it is offered to me when I added the tivo to my cart. It then charged me full price when I went to check out. I called Tivo and they said I am not eligible since I got a discount on both my tivo Premiers. Seems pretty shaddy to me though. Kind of a bate and switch. You could easily miss them adding the $100 dollars back at check out. Makes me pause about making the purchase.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Amazon just updated my order for the $399 Plus unit. They had been saying 1-3 weeks delivery time, now they say it will be in-hand on the 28th.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Any non-Tivo owner get a $100 discount off lifetime? PLSR didn't work for me. 

IF I buy a Mini first and put lifetime on it will that give me a $100 MSD discount?


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

trip1eX said:


> Any non-Tivo owner get a $100 discount off lifetime? PLSR didn't work for me.
> 
> IF I buy a Mini first and put lifetime on it will that give me a $100 MSD discount?


Don't think so. Reason being is that I have two Tivo HDs in my account (1 with lifetime, the other with a $6.95 MSD) and I only get the $100 off lifetime on a full-size tivo box. I don't even get a MSD discount on a lifetime of mini service.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

There is only one price for lifetime service on the Mini.


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

trip1eX said:


> Any non-Tivo owner get a $100 discount off lifetime? PLSR didn't work for me.
> 
> IF I buy a Mini first and put lifetime on it will that give me a $100 MSD discount?


I was wondering the same thing about the mini. If I buy a Mini, lifetime it, then see if I can get the MSD on a Pro. Hmmmm


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

justinw said:


> I was wondering the same thing about the mini. If I buy a Mini, lifetime it, then see if I can get the MSD on a Pro. Hmmmm


I think you're going to need an activated Tivo to get MSD. Are you going to be able to activate a Mini without a host DVR? Don't think so.


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

I have an Elite and Premiere DVRs on my account now - I just apparently used the MSD discount to buy lifetime on them both...


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm having the same issue where it shows $399 then $499 in cart...was told it was because of the current one being an MSD purchase...

is this a new thing? I just bought my premiere 4 in January and my regular premiere also had MSD lifetime but i was allowed MSD on the 4...and this really seems kind of shady to show $399 then change to $499 in cart...

has anyone been able to call and plead their case and get $399?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Am_I_Evil said:


> I'm having the same issue where it shows $399 then $499 in cart...was told it was because of the current one being an MSD purchase...
> 
> is this a new thing? I just bought my premiere 4 in January and my regular premiere also had MSD lifetime but i was allowed MSD on the 4...and this really seems kind of shady to show $399 then change to $499 in cart...
> 
> has anyone been able to call and plead their case and get $399?


Don't take the time as someone said that *PLSR* code still works to give you the $100 off


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

lessd said:


> Don't take the time as someone said that *PLSR* code still works to give you the $100 off


when i try i get a message saying it doesn't


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

lessd said:


> Don't take the time as someone said that *PLSR* code still works to give you the $100 off


It does not work if you are buying a TiVo and the service plan at the same time. I'm thinking and hoping it works when you activate the TiVo that you bought somewhere else such as Weaknees.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

justinw said:


> It does not work if you are buying a TiVo and the service plan at the same time. I'm thinking and hoping it works when you activate the TiVo that you bought somewhere else such as Weaknees.


ahhhhh hopefully it does as that's actually what i have done...i was just testing with buying a new one as i don't have the box/tsn yet...


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

justinw said:


> It does not work if you are buying a TiVo and the service plan at the same time. I'm thinking and hoping it works when you activate the TiVo that you bought somewhere else such as Weaknees.


Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

bdspilot said:


> Can anyone confirm this?


i can...emailed Weaknees and got my TSN...just did it with no issue...

*still wish there was not tax on service...lol


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

Am_I_Evil said:


> i can...emailed Weaknees and got my TSN...just did it with no issue...
> 
> *still wish there was not tax on service...lol


There's tax on the service ??


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

bdspilot said:


> There's tax on the service ??


there is...and it sucks...


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

Am_I_Evil said:


> there is...and it sucks...


Which state, I'm in OK and at checkout it showed no tax but I didn't complete the transaction.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

bdspilot said:


> Which state, I'm in OK and at checkout it showed no tax but I didn't complete the transaction.


i'm in NY


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Am_I_Evil said:


> there is...and it sucks...


Unless something has changed, purchased services are not taxed (unless there are specific laws to tax them, such as on cable and phone).

Hmm, maybe it IS changing: http://www.bizfilings.com/toolkit/sbg/tax-info/sales-taxes/sales-tax-in-service-industries.aspx


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Am_I_Evil said:


> i'm in NY


Yes us lucky NYers have been paying sales tax on TiVo service since 2006


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

lessd said:


> I keep an old Series 2 Humax that I paid full lifetime on in 2005 ($299 at that time) and run it up before activating any new TiVo so I will get MSD pricing, if I sold that Series 2 the rest of my TiVos would not be qualify for MSD as you must have one TiVo that you paid full Lifetime on in your account.


Before this thread, I have never heard of such a requirement. If this is true, it really sucks.

Doesn't even make sense. If you have EVER paid full price on lifetime, then there should be a record of that and you should be eligible for discounts from that point forward. Even if you sell the original box on which you paid full price lifetime, that doesn't take away that you paid full price once.

I can't confirm or deny it, since I still have an ancient "Philips 20 Hour PTV Recorder" with lifetime showing on my account. But I sold or threw that box away many years ago. I can't remember exactly what happened. I think it went bad and was not worth repairing.

Only thing I can find on their site says "for a Product Lifetime subscription to qualify you for the multi-service discount, the TiVo DVR to which it is attached must have connected to the TiVo service within the last 180 days." It doesn't say it has to be the one you paid full price on the LifeTime service.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

atmuscarella said:


> Yes us lucky NYers have been paying sales tax on TiVo service since 2006


damn...if i has known this wasn't every where i would have had my dad in TX buy it then send him the money...


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

justinw said:


> It does not work if you are buying a TiVo and the service plan at the same time. I'm thinking and hoping it works when you activate the TiVo that you bought somewhere else such as Weaknees.


That's how it worked when I bought my P4 from Yogi Comp. It did not work when trying to buy a DVR+Service on Tivo.com


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

I better email Weaknees and get my TSN and activate it before someone turns that code off. I didn't realize that they would send you the TSN in advance.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

justinw said:


> I better email Weaknees and get my TSN and activate it before someone turns that code off. I didn't realize that they would send you the TSN in advance.


i didn't either but thought it'd be worth a try...just replied to the invoice email and asked...


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

Am_I_Evil said:


> i didn't either but thought it'd be worth a try...just replied to the invoice email and asked...


Thank you! I did the same thing and was able to get Lifetime for $399. I went ahead and bought the extended warranty which is something I've never done, but I figure that I'm spending so much on this Roamio Pro that I misewell do it.


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

justinw said:


> Thank you! I did the same thing and was able to get Lifetime for $399. I went ahead and bought the extended warranty which is something I've never done, but I figure that I'm spending so much on this Roamio Pro that I misewell do it.


When did you order your Tivo?


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

bdspilot said:


> When did you order your Tivo?


The 20th. Shipped the next day will be here on Wednesday


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Am_I_Evil said:


> damn...if i has known this wasn't every where i would have had my dad in TX buy it then send him the money...


It is a funny tax we have in CT as we have a 6.35% tax but only 1% tax on TiVo service, 6.35% on any hardware we purchase from TiVo directly. I have lived in this state for the last 30 years and never heard of this special 1% tax, nor have I ever paid it except to TiVo. I could be somewhere in my cable bill/or cell phone bill I guess.


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

Here is the tax table for TiVo and/or TiVo Service:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/31


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

I could not get the MSD since I was told the 2 premieres I purchased were at a discount and I do not have a full price unit on my account, since I sold it. This is ridiculous money grab. Does anyone have the same issue? Was there a way around it.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

jmill said:


> Here is the tax table for TiVo and/or TiVo Service:
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/31


so then next time i'll go through my grandparents in AZ instead...good to know...


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

ciucca said:


> I could not get the MSD since I was told the 2 premieres I purchased were at a discount and I do not have a full price unit on my account, since I sold it. This is ridiculous money grab. Does anyone have the same issue? Was there a way around it.


purchase the box else where and then use PLSR for the service


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

Am_I_Evil said:


> purchase the box else where and then use PLSR for the service


I hope that code still works, when I get the box. I'm sure TIVO monitors this board and will probably disable it soon. Thanks for the help. I hope the box arrives soon, I bought it from weaknees.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

ciucca said:


> I hope that code still works, when I get the box. I'm sure TIVO monitors this board and will probably disable it soon. Thanks for the help. I hope the box arrives soon, I bought it from weaknees.


email them now and get your TSN...i did that and it worked and someone else in this thread did it after they saw i did...you can purchase the service today...


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

Am_I_Evil said:


> email them now and get your TSN...i did that and it worked and someone else in this thread did it after they saw i did...you can purchase the service today...


Thanks I am planning to do that. Weaknees said my Roamio Pro is not in stock until Monday or Tuesday, and they will send the TSN with the shipping notice. I have my fingers crossed the code will still work.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Am_I_Evil said:


> purchase the box else where and then use PLSR for the service


Hasn't that code been around for forever? I'm surprised it still works. I only wish it would give an additional $100 off MSD pricing. I remember trying it when I got my launch Elite.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> Hasn't that code been around for forever? I'm surprised it still works. I only wish it would give an additional $100 off MSD pricing. I remember trying it when I got my launch Elite.


Yes it has, all the way back to the days before the Premiere was even on the radar, and probably even longer than that.

I think it will stick around. I have my reasons/suspicions as to why I believe so, but I'll keep them to myself.

I doubt they'd get rid of the code validity alone. If they made a move, it would probably involve removing the place you can enter a promo code, and only put it back for the duration of special promotions, like holiday sales.

"The TiVo works in mysterious ways"


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Hasn't that code been around for forever? I'm surprised it still works. I only wish it would give an additional $100 off MSD pricing. I remember trying it when I got my launch Elite.


Yeah it has, but the restrictions have changed iirc. I do agree and wish it worked on MSD. I would probably sell my two XLs and buy a second Roamio either base or Plus.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah it has, but the restrictions have changed iirc. I do agree and wish it worked on MSD. I would probably sell my two XLs and buy a second Roamio either base or Plus.


IIRC, it was always just a way to get the same discount as MSD, without having an eligible device/subscription, but you could never stack the two.

However, I do recall that you used to be able to use it when buying directly from TiVo. Now, I see many reports that you can only use it when you buy elsewhere and go to TiVo for your lifetime service purchase.

I think when TiVo quit selling directly, without requiring a subscription to purchase a TiVo, that's when things changed.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

That's what I was referring to. It seems to only work if you buy the subscription and not the box from TiVo.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

innocentfreak said:


> That's what I was referring to. It seems to only work if you buy the subscription and not the box from TiVo.


It's a dumb strategy, IMHO, unless they would rather have you buy retail elsewhere, rather than directly through them.

I guess we should just be thankful that you CAN buy elsewhere, without having to buy a subscription at the same time...


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

PLSR!!! I got my $100 off the lifetime even though I no longer have an eligible box for MSD.

Why didn't the CSR tell me about it. He basically said FU!

Look at me I'm happy about dropping around a grand on my new roamio pro.  I'm thinking this is the last one I should ever need to buy, if the reviews are correct.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

I also was not eligible the $100 discount. I ended up purchasing my Roamio plus at BB and used PLSR to get lifetime for $399.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

ciucca said:


> PLSR!!! I got my $100 off the lifetime even though I no longer have an eligible box for MSD.
> 
> Why didn't the CSR tell me about it. He basically said FU!
> 
> Look at me I'm happy about dropping around a grand on my new roamio pro.  I'm thinking this is the last one I should ever need to buy, if the reviews are correct.


Ever? Ha.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> Ever? Ha.


I can about say that. I'm 63, lucky to make it to 70. I don't see 4K TV taking off like HD TV did.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

I said it was my last, because 6 tuners, 3TB faster menus, what can TIVO come up with that i would want to buy? 12 tuners? I'm happy with 6.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I was wondering, when you use the PLSR code will that TiVo count as a qualifier to get the MSD with future boxes?

When I activated my Roamio Pro a few minutes ago the $399 MSD price showed up, but I also entered the PLSR code. SO after entering the code I had the option to check the MSD price or the price from the PLSR code which are both $399.

I checked the option for the PLSR code but if this counts as a qualifier to get MSD for future boxes I figured I would use that. Since in the future I will not have my S3 boxes on my account at some point which I know qualify for MSD.


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

Good question I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Could always call and ask which boxes on your account count as the MSD qualifier. I thought it was you, but maybe it was someone else who called either on the Premiere or on the Elite and they were able to tell them which box counted.

I want to say someone said before PLSR didn't count, but nothing to back it up.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Could always call and ask which boxes on your account count as the MSD qualifier. I thought it was you, but maybe it was someone else who called either on the Premiere or on the Elite and they were able to tell them which box counted.
> 
> I want to say someone said before PLSR didn't count, but nothing to back it up.


I've called before in the past and got the info. I'll call to check at some point in the future but I'll wait for now. Everything is up on my account except being able to assign my Minis to my Roamio Pro. I can access my Roamio Pro from my other TiVos but I guess it takes a while before I'll be able to assign the Minis to it?


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> I was wondering, when you use the PLSR code will that TiVo count as a qualifier to get the MSD with future boxes?
> 
> When I activated my Roamio Pro a few minutes ago the $399 MSD price showed up, but I also entered the PLSR code. SO after entering the code I had the option to check the MSD price or the price from the PLSR code which are both $399.
> 
> I checked the option for the PLSR code but if this counts as a qualifier to get MSD for future boxes I figured I would use that. Since in the future I will not have my S3 boxes on my account at some point which I know qualify for MSD.


It counts. I bought a P4 in Jan 13 using PLSR for lifetime. I put a Roamio in my cart at TiVo.com and it shows $399 for lifetime service.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

ciucca said:


> I said it was my last, because 6 tuners, 3TB faster menus, what can TIVO come up with that i would want to buy? 12 tuners? I'm happy with 6.


There will always be something new to get you to upgrade... A new apps platform with support for a la cart IPTV for example would get a lot of people to upgrade in a couple of years.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I was wondering, when you use the PLSR code will that TiVo count as a qualifier to get the MSD with future boxes?
> 
> When I activated my Roamio Pro a few minutes ago the $399 MSD price showed up, but I also entered the PLSR code. SO after entering the code I had the option to check the MSD price or the price from the PLSR code which are both $399.
> 
> I checked the option for the PLSR code but if this counts as a qualifier to get MSD for future boxes I figured I would use that. Since in the future I will not have my S3 boxes on my account at some point which I know qualify for MSD.


Yes it counts. I went to the tivo web site put a Roamio plus with lifetime in my cart and I see the $399 MSD.

Why does TIVO bust your chops and refuse to give the discount over the phone for a code that is all over the net. they should lower the lifetime to $399 and $299 for MSD


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

jmpage2 said:


> There will always be something new to get you to upgrade... A new apps platform with support for a la cart IPTV for example would get a lot of people to upgrade in a couple of years.


You are probably right. For now I do not see cable going IPTV for years. Any other upgrades like providing the same functionality as a ROKU can be done in software. Even if by some miracle they get FIOS to agree to providing on-demand, this also can be done in software. I believe the broadcom chip has multiple cores, and a lot more functionality can be added and improved, on the same software platform.

Of course I cannot see TIVO writing good software for the next 1000 years. I base this on past examples.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

ciucca said:


> You are probably right. For now I do not see cable going IPTV for years. Any other upgrades like providing the same functionality as a ROKU can be done in software. Even if by some miracle they get FIOS to agree to providing on-demand, this also can be done in software. I believe the broadcom chip has multiple cores, and a lot more functionality can be added and improved, on the same software platform.
> 
> Of course I cannot see TIVO writing good software for the next 1000 years. I base this on past examples.


Premiere had multiple cores also. The performance benefit is quite modest. The new CPU seems quite snappy, so hopefully we get a year or two of real updates out of them before they push us i to a new box.


----------



## sirkulation (Aug 30, 2013)

If I'm reading this right, if I buy a Roamio as a new tivo subscriber anywhere besides directly from tivo, I can use PSLR for 100 off lifetime? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

sirkulation said:


> If I'm reading this right, if I buy a Roamio as a new tivo subscriber anywhere besides directly from tivo, I can use PSLR for 100 off lifetime? Can anyone confirm this?


Correct


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ciucca said:


> You are probably right. For now I do not see cable going IPTV for years. Any other upgrades like providing the same functionality as a ROKU can be done in software. Even if by some miracle they get FIOS to agree to providing on-demand, this also can be done in software. I believe the broadcom chip has multiple cores, and a lot more functionality can be added and improved, on the same software platform.
> 
> Of course I cannot see TIVO writing good software for the next 1000 years. I base this on past examples.


Lifetime used to be $100 less. They raised it at some point before the Elite was launched. That was the first TiVo I had paid $399 for lifetime after a $100 discount.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Lifetime used to be $100 less. They raised it at some point before the Elite was launched. That was the first TiVo I had paid $399 for lifetime after a $100 discount.


Yeah they raised it when they slashed the price of the base Premiere from $299 to $99.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

ciucca said:


> I said it was my last, because 6 tuners, 3TB faster menus, what can TIVO come up with that i would want to buy? 12 tuners? I'm happy with 6.


And I'm happy with four...


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

sirkulation said:


> If I'm reading this right, if I buy a Roamio as a new tivo subscriber anywhere besides directly from tivo, I can use PSLR for 100 off lifetime? Can anyone confirm this?


No, PSLR won't work. But PLSR will.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Lifetime used to be $100 less. They raised it at some point before the Elite was launched. That was the first TiVo I had paid $399 for lifetime after a $100 discount.


I paid $249 for lifetime in 2002 for my Series 2, $199 for Premiere XL in 2010, now $399 for Roamio Pro in 2013.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Never owned a Tivo, so if I buy a used Premiere, say; and activate it on a month to month plan, then go to Tivo and buy a new Roamio, will I get $100 off the lifetime plan for it since I have an activated used Tivo?
basically, what is the cheapest way for a newbie to get lifetime on a Roamio.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

gigaguy said:


> Never owned a Tivo, so if I buy a used Premiere, say; and activate it on a month to month plan, then go to Tivo and buy a new Roamio, will I get $100 off the lifetime plan for it since I have an activated used Tivo?
> basically, what is the cheapest way for a newbie to get lifetime on a Roamio.


AFAIK the answer is yes. You get multi-service discount if you have an existing TiVo on a monthly plan.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

gigaguy said:


> ...
> basically, what is the cheapest way for a newbie to get lifetime on a Roamio.


As mentioned just above your post, just enter the PLSR rebate code in when you're buying the lifetime service on tivo.com. That'll save you the same $100 off reg price.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Just worked for me. Got my TSN from Weaknees, went to TiVo.com and activated for $399 using PLSR. 

Fwiw, I still have an old HD listed in my account, deactivated since 2010. Not sure if this had any impact on my ability to apply PLSR but in any case it worked.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> AFAIK the answer is yes. You get multi-service discount if you have an existing TiVo on a monthly plan.


Not if it is an MSD plan. My $6.95 a month plan my OTA only Premiere has is not a qualifier for the MSD.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

jmpage2 said:


> AFAIK the answer is yes. You get multi-service discount if you have an existing TiVo on a monthly plan.


Does that include a Mini?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

HenryFarpolo said:


> Does that include a Mini?


No, Mini does not count.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> I was wondering, when you use the PLSR code will that TiVo count as a qualifier to get the MSD with future boxes?
> 
> When I activated my Roamio Pro a few minutes ago the $399 MSD price showed up, but I also entered the PLSR code. SO after entering the code I had the option to check the MSD price or the price from the PLSR code which are both $399.
> 
> I checked the option for the PLSR code but if this counts as a qualifier to get MSD for future boxes I figured I would use that. Since in the future I will not have my S3 boxes on my account at some point which I know qualify for MSD.


If you read the CURRENT TOS/User Agreement/MSD Rules, it is very clear, that you have to pay FULL PRICE for eligibility from the unit. However, they are apparently not enforcing it to the letter of the terms/rules (yet).

I would not be surprised if they DO start enforcing it. They leave open the possibility that they can change anything with the terms/rules, at ANY TIME, for any reason, without any wording I could find saying that a currently eligible MSD anchor box, is immune to losing that status (due to the discount from the PLSR code).

Technically, and by the letter of their law, ANY discount on lifetime service makes the unit NOT eligible.

So, all I can think/suggest, is to do as mentioned by another post, and ask them which TSNs are your eligible units, and make sure you keep at least one of them (one at FULL price being the best choice), or just pay full price, as an insurance policy. We are lucky that the code still works.

While I can only speculate on this... What if TiVo is intentionally letting this work, and granting eligibility on discounted LT units, just to encourage selling any full price LT units, so they can then start enforcing the letter of their law (which they currently are not doing)?


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

When I called Tivo to find out a few things regarding Roamio Basic service pricing and the CSR checked my account she mentioned that I only had 1 box that qualified me for MSD pricing, the Roamio Pro. I activated lifetime on my Pro using the code. My Elite nor HD's count as they received MSD lifetime. The CSR also reminded me that my S2 would still qualify me if I allowed it to make a service call. It probably makes me sound horribly lazy but I didn't bother to hook up my S2 and used the code instead to get the MSD pricing. On my account the Pro still qualifies me for MSD pricing when/if I decide to buy another Roamio (basic).

It's possible that Tivo may enforce FULL price on lifetime service to qualify for MSD in the future but they currently do not. I didn't mention that I used the discount code but I'm fairly sure the CSR could see it since they were able to tell me the last time I called in, how long its been since they've seen the S2, the billing issue w/ my Elite, etc.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

FYI even though I qualified for MSD I ended up using that PLSR code instead. It was the same price and I figured it had a better chance at qualifying me for MSD down the road. It might not, but I'm not worse off if it doesn't.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> FYI even though I qualified for MSD I ended up using that PLSR code instead. It was the same price and I figured it had a better chance at qualifying me for MSD down the road. It might not, but I'm not worse off if it doesn't.


I was looking at my past billing history and apparently I used that PLSR code for both of my ELites. That would explain why I was told before that the only TiVo on my account that was not a qualifier for MSD was my $6.95 a month Premiere. So I'm glad I used that code for my Roamio PRo instead of using the MSD option.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Saw this posted elsewhere tonight and in all the 13 years I've been a TiVo customer, I've never thought of this.

Bit surprised they don't offer a payment option for lifetime, but let you pay it off in pieces. I don't mean tiny pieces, they won't go for breaking it up into $10 chunks, but like 8 months of $50 each might be more doable for some people than a big block of $400 all at once.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Joe Siegler said:


> Saw this posted elsewhere tonight and in all the 13 years I've been a TiVo customer, I've never thought of this.
> 
> Bit surprised they don't offer a payment option for lifetime, but let you pay it off in pieces. I don't mean tiny pieces, they won't go for breaking it up into $10 chunks, but like 8 months of $50 each might be more doable for some people than a big block of $400 all at once.


Well there is already a way to pay the lifetime service off over that period of time, its a credit card. You are suggesting that tivo should give you an interest free loan for eight months and deal with the collection headaches if somone reneges on an installment several months down the line.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Plus they already have an option for people who can't afford the cost of lifetime up front, it's called monthly service. The whole point of lifetime is that they are trading you an entire lifetime of service in exchange for you paying the whole amount right now. Allowing you to pay it off over time defeats the purpose and makes it a worse deal for them. They use to offer a yearly service contract that was like $100/year which was a savings over the typical $12/mo, but had no residual value like lifetime.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Does anyone know when the "PLSR" code expires? The MSD-qualifying S2 on my account has gotten very shaky after a recent lightning storm.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sbourgeo said:


> Does anyone know when the "PLSR" code expires? The MSD-qualifying S2 on my account has gotten very shaky after a recent lightning storm.


I don't think anyone knows. The code has been around for years and still works.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> I don't think anyone knows. The code has been around for years and still works.


Thanks, didn't know that.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

I got the Lifetime MSD on my Roamio and was able to get $199 Lifetime on my Premiere XL4. 

Not as good as the $99 we got on the Series 3, but much better than $399.


----------

